# دائرة تكبير الصوت لمذياع السيارة



## samyx100 (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
يا جماعة الخير من فضلكم أريد دائرة لتكبير صوت مذياع السيارة
و مجموعة دوائر أخرى 20w,30w,40w
أريد شرح ممل لكل الدوائر المذكورة
------------------------------------------
و لدي استفسار و هو كيف احسب الواط الخارج من مذياع السيارة
و شكرااا لكم​


----------



## samyx100 (30 يناير 2012)

40 مشاهدة و لا حتى رد محفز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يناير 2012)

استخدم هذه المتكاملة
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/31449/TOSHIBA/TA8210.html
وفى صفحة 2 الدائرة وهى بسيطة جدا وسهلة دخول من خلال مكثف و الخروج على السماعة


----------



## samyx100 (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## samyx100 (30 يناير 2012)

سؤال اخر استاذ 
لدي مذياع سيارة يشتغل بالكاسيت و اريد ان اركب له مشغل الاقراص (من مذياع اخر مشغل الاقراص) هل هذا ممكن .. و كيف ذلك مع الشرح كيفية توصيل كل التوصيلات


----------



## samyx100 (30 يناير 2012)

اي بمعنى اخر اريد استبدال المذياع من كاسيت الى سي-دي-روم


----------



## samyx100 (31 يناير 2012)

يا جماعة من فضلكم اريد اجابات فورية


----------

